# Camphor Laurel Coffee Table



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is the most recent coffee table I have finished. It is being picked up tomorrow, and I am pretty pleased with the result. I cut my thumb nearly 8 weeks ago, but those who frequent the tools forum may remember a question I asked back then about 15 degree mortises. That was for this project. I wanted the legs at 15 degrees to the table to increase rigidity. The first few images show what I ended up doing for that. In brief, I cut the mortise at 90 degrees but about 3 times as wide as the tenon needed to be. I also cut a filler block to go in the gap. The filler block was split down the middle at 15 degrees, and the tenon was put in between the two pieces. Photos 1, 2 and 3 show this process.

Photos 4, 5 are the frame and magazine rack. Photo 6 is the table assembled but not varnished.

Photos 7, 8, 9 are after varnishing. I used Cabothane thinned 50/50 and sprayed on with an air brush. 3 coats on the frame and 8 coats on the table top itself. As you can see from the reflection of the glass in the table top, it came up as a pretty good semi-gloss finish.

Almost forgot, the timber is Camphor Laurel and Pine for the frame.

Darryl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

this I like...


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Really looks nice, Darryl

and a good idea to achieve the 15° angle tilting of the legs.

How did you treat the surface of the plate?
Did you treat the bark in some way, too?

Thanks for showing to us 
Martin​


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

MartinW said:


> Really looks nice, Darryl
> 
> and a good idea to achieve the 15° angle tilting of the legs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin. Prep for the table top was just sanding down through the grades. Started with 120 grit on a belt sander and finished up at 800 wet and dry. Didn't do anything special with the bark except make sure the cabothane sprayed into to all the crevices.

Darryl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Darryl, very nice.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Camphor Laurel Coffee Table, Darryl when I first saw your original question then I did not see what type of leg joint you were going to do as your question did not make that very clear but I did make the point that cutting the mortise at 15degs was not worth the effort and it needed a simpler solution, your method is quite OK and as long as it was all glued in properly then you will never have any problem, a properly glued joint will not break, I have a QLD cousin and I was told that they burn hundreds and hundreds of tons of camphor Laurel as they don't want it, In QLD it is classed as a weed, what a waste, I always liked it and your table looks quite OK to me and I am sure that tables and slab chairs made that way out of the timber would sell quite well. NGM


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

The grain pattern is beautiful. I really like the slab look. I watched a few videos on youtube they showed the wear of polyurethane, lacquer, and shelac. The product that held up the best was epoxy. http://www.youtube.com/watch_videos...NM,XCot_206Lh0,i0ji8VuUB8Q,jHoGfMwL4Xg&type=0


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Neville,

From the little bit that I have heard, the problem with Camphor Laurel is not so much the tree itself, but that it's growth is displacing other native species at an uncontrolled rate. I like working with Camphor Laurel - it is pretty easy to work and the grain is eye catching. It's softer than pine though, and I don't think I would use it where structural strength was required - eg. chair legs.

By the way, the legs and filler blocks were both glued and screwed. I know you are a big fan of glue, but a screw is cheap insurance.

Darryl


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice work. Beautiful wood.

Russ


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job Darryl... love the Camphor as I have never seen the grain pattern however the Camphor tree growing in my backyard now has a long-term plan .... maybe sooner than later!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Darryl, I like your design and execution. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm with Neville, I don't know why they would burn it. Lovely wood and you finished it beautifully.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

darsev said:


> Neville,
> 
> From the little bit that I have heard, the problem with Camphor Laurel is not so much the tree itself, but that it's growth is displacing other native species at an uncontrolled rate. I like working with Camphor Laurel - it is pretty easy to work and the grain is eye catching. It's softer than pine though, and I don't think I would use it where structural strength was required - eg. chair legs.
> 
> ...


Darryl I was tempted to say that I hoped that you put some screws in, you cannot mess around with construction where there is a heavy load on the joints, I have made many many chairs and when those joints are not done well then all that happens is the chairs come back with broken leg joints, I agree with your assessment of the Camphor Laurel tree, I just don't like to see perfectly viable wood chipped and burned when it could be used in some commercial way, I got the impression that it was being burned as they could not work out what to do with it and that shows an appalling lack of imagination. Neville


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Darryl, that is a beautiful piece of work! I've never worked with that species of wood, but it looks really cool the way you have utilized it. Up here in the states, though; that would be considered an *IRONING BOARD*. HA! Just kidding - very nice work, my friend!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Darryl, that is a beautiful piece of work! I've never worked with that species of wood, but it looks really cool the way you have utilized it. Up here in the states, though; that would be considered an *IRONING BOARD*. HA! Just kidding - very nice work, my friend!
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Actually.... this piece was bought by a mother for her son as a house warming present, and the same ironing board joke surfaced!!!  I have another piece that I have kept for myself and it looks like a surfboard. It's not only the grain that gets attention.

Darryl


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Many have commented on the camphor laurel. Here is some background as I understand it. Camphor Laurel is not native to Australia, but was brought in by Chinese to northern New South Wales. There it has flourished to the point of becoming a pest and was declared a noxious weed because of the degree it displaced native species. I have heard that declaration is now lifted, but am not sure. 

The most notable feature about it is actually the aromatic oil - it has a similar smell to moth balls and is great for clearing sinuses. It is a soft timber and very easy to work, but I wouldn't use it where structural strength was required. My rough sanding is half speed on the belt sander using 120 grit and even then I hold it lightly. The grain is beautiful though, and when brought up to a gloss or semi gloss it has the illusion of depth and can shimmer. I love walking around a piece and watch the patterns change with the different angles.

Maybe some of the other Aussies can fill in more details.

Darryl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The trick is to keep enough of it knocked down until an adequate volume of the native species have become established. They should be good after that and then some of the Camphor Laurel can be left to grow. At least that's how it works here. We call that point "free to grow". It looks nice, no need to declare total war on it. If there were only a few some could be allowed to grow large.


----------



## maggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Camphor Laurel is used in Asia as a thin lining for ornate carved boxes used to store blankets and linen. It's left unfinished and the oils evaporate and leave a fresh camphor smell on the contents. I also believe it repels some moths and insects too.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> it has a similar smell to moth balls and is great for clearing sinuses


Darryl, You certainly are an eloquent speaker! I love the way you worded that!

Otis


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Incredible piece! the craftsmanship is second to none. Great and beautiful wood!


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments - they are appreciated. I have another Camphor Laurel job on the go and hope to have that finished soon. This one has 2 inlaid eagles.

Darryl


----------

